# New Obama Executive Order



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

President Obama has signed an executive order that allows for the US military to use force against American citizens for the first time in history. The order was signed on July 1st, 2016 and is titled "Executive Order - United States Policy on Pre- and Post-Strike Measures to Address Civilian Casualties in U.S. Operations Involving the Use of Force".

Obama Signs Executive Order Allowing Military To Fight US Citizens | Your News Wire


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

F' him and the traitors who would enforce an unconstitutional order.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yup I saw it on the WH website! Pre and Post strike! Yikes! WTF is going on?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Did you even read the executive order?
Show me where it says, or even hints, that this has ANYTHING to do with AMERICAN civilians.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Did you even read the executive order?
> Show me where it says, or even hints, that this has ANYTHING to do with AMERICAN civilians.


The way I read it had more to do with an invading force or terrorist strikes.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

when some drone takes out a state's governor and half the legislature - the Obammy interpretation will be fully known ....

Obammy is exactly like the Dallas shooter he secretly admires - OK to kill americans as long they disagree with him and have the wrong heritage ....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> The way I read it had more to do with an invading force or terrorist strikes.


Aren't Patriots now "terrorists" according to the Obama Admin?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It would appear the the elite want this.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Aren't Patriots now "terrorists" according to the Obama Admin?


There in lies the rub. I have actually been waiting for this. All you have to do is call Patrick, John, Thomas, George, Ben, James and company terrorists and then you can try to shoot them down in the streets. Oh wait they tried that. Didn't work out to freaking well did it.

Surprise, surprise no national news outlet that I have seen is reporting this.

Where is our Trump card at? Like I have said elsewhere, those men listed above are my heroes; and this traitor in the WH needs to be taken down. Read into that what you will.

A few words from those who have said what I feel in my heart a little more eloquently and succinctly than I could:

"Of all tyrannies, a tyranny sincerely exercised for the good of its victims may be the most oppressive." C.S. Lewis

Let us recollect that peace or war will not always be left to our option; that however moderate or unambitious we may be, we cannot count upon the moderation, or hope to extinguish the ambition of others. - Federalist 34

And while at least loquacious, though certainly not quite as succinct, some thoughts from a angry modern American citizen 3 years ago...

_...Twenty years ago I was a libertarian. I thought the system could be reformed. I thought that some parts of it "worked"&#8230; whatever that means. I thought that the goals were noble, even if not often achieved.

The older I get, the more I see, the more I read, the more clear it becomes to me that the entire game is rigged. The leftists and the rightists each see half of the fraud. The lefties correctly note that a poor kid caught with cocaine goes to jail, while a Bush can write it off as a youthful mistake (they somehow overlook the fact that their man Barrack hasn't granted clemency to any one of the people doing federal time for the same felonies he committed). The righties note that government subsidized windmills kill protected eagles with impunity while Joe Sixpack would be deep in the crap if he even picked up a dead eagle from the side of the road. The lefties note that no one was prosecuted over the financial meltdown. The righties note that the Obama administration rewrote bankruptcy law on the fly to loot value from GM stockholders and hand it to the unions. The lefties note that Republicans tweak export rules to give big corporations subsidies. Every now and then both sides join together to note that, hey! the government is spying on every one of us&#8230;or that, hey! the government stole a bunch of people's houses and gave them to Pfizer, because a privately owned for-profit corporation is apparently what the Constitution means by "public use".

What neither side seems to realize is that the system is not reformable. There are multiple classes of people, but it boils down to the connected, and the not connected. Just as in pre-Revolutionary France, there is a very strict class hierarchy, and the very idea that we are equal before the law is a laughable nonsequitr.

Jamal the $5 weed slinger, Shaneekwa the hair braider, and Loudmouth Bob in the 7-11 parking lot are at the bottom of the hierarchy. They can, literally, be killed with impunity &#8230; as long as the dash cam isn't running. And, hell, half the time they can be killed even if the dash cam is running. This isn't hyperbole, mother-f&cker. This is literal. Question me and I'll throw 400 cites and 20 youtube clips at you.

Next up from Shaneekwa and Loudmouth Bob are us regular peons. We can have our balls squeezed at the airport, our rectums explored at the roadside, our cars searched because the cops got permission from a dog (I owe some Reason intern a drink for that one), our telephones tapped (because terrorism!), our bank accounts investigated (because FinCEN! and no expectation of privacy!). We don't own the house we live in, not if someone of a higher social class wants it. We don't own our own financial lives, because the education accreditation / student loan industry / legal triumvirate have declared that we can never escape - even through bankruptcy - our $200,000 debt that a bunch of adults convinced a can't-tell-his-ass-from-a-hole-in-the-ground 18 year old that (a) he was smart enough to make his own decisions, and (b) college is a time to explore your interests and broaden yourself). And if there's a "national security emergency" (defined as two idiots with a pressure cooker), then the constitution is suspended, martial law is declared, and people are hauled out of their homes.

Next up from the regular peons are the unionized, disciplined-voting-blocks. Not-much-brighter-than-a-box-of-crayolas teachers who work 180 days a year and get automatic raises. Firefighters who disproportionately retire on disability the very day they sub in for their bosses and get a paper cut.

A step up from the teachers and firefighters are the cops: all the same advantages of nobility of the previous group, but a few more in addition: the de facto power to murder someone as long as not too many cameras are rolling. The de facto power to confiscate cameras in case the murder wasn't well planned. A right to keep and bear arms that far exceeds that of the serf class: 50 state concealed carry for life, not just just for actual cops, but even for retired cops.

At the same level of privilege as cops, but slightly off to one side is different class of nobility: the judiciary and the prosecutors. Judges and prosecutors can't execute citizens in an alley, a parking lot, or their own homes ("he had a knife! &#8230;and I don't care what the lying video says."), but they can sentence people to decades in jail for things that any clear-minded reading of the Constitution and the 9th and 10th amendments make clear are not with in the purview of the government. They have effectively infinite resources. They orchestrate perp walks. They selectively leak information to shame defendants. They buy testimony from other defendants by promising them immunity. By exercising their discretion they make sure that the bad people are prosecuted while the good people (i.e. members of their own clan) are not.

Above the cops, the prosecutors, and the judiciary we have the true ruling class: the cabal of (most) politicians and (some) CEOs, conspiring both against their own competitors and the public at large. If the public is burdened with a $100 million debt to pay off a money losing stadium, that's a small price to pay if a politician gets reelected (and gets to hobnob with entertainers and sports heroes via free tickets and backstage passes). If new entrants into a market are hindered and the populace ends up overpaying for coffins, or Tesla cars, or wine that can't be mail ordered, then that's a small price to pay if a connected CEO can keep his firm profitable without doing any work to help the customer. If the Google founders want to agitate for Green laws that make Joe Sixpack's daily commute more expensive at the same time that they buy discount avgas for their private flying f&ck palaces, then isn't that their right? They donated to Obama's campaign after all!

I could keep myself up all night and into tomorrow by listing different groups of royalty and the ways they scam the system.

&#8230;except "scam the system" is a misnomer. I am not listing defects in a perfectable system. I am describing the system.

It is corrupt, corrupt, corrupt. From Ted Kennedy who killed a woman and yet is toasted as a "lion of liberalism", to George Bush who did his share of party drugs (and my share, and your share, and your share&#8230 while young yet let other youngsters rot in jail for the exact same excesses instead of waving his royal wand of pardoning, to thousand of well-paid NSA employees who put the Stasi to shame in their ruthless destruction of our rights, to the Silicon Valley CEOs who buy vacation houses with the money they make forging and selling chains to Fort Meade, to every single bastard at RSA who had a hand in taking the thirty pieces of silver, to the three star generals who routinely screw subordinates and get away with it (even as sergeants are given dishonorable discharges for the same thing), to the MIT cops and Massachusetts prosecutor who drove Aaron Swartz to suicide, to every drug court judge who sends 22 year olds to jail for pot&#8230;while high on Quaalude and vodka because she's got some f&cking personal tragedy and no one understands her pain, to every cop who's anally raped a citizen under color of law, to every other cop who's intentionally triggered a "drug" dog because the guy looked guilty, to every politician who goes on moral crusades while barebacking prostitutes and money laundering the payments, to every teacher who retired at age 60 on 80% salary, to every cop who has 50 state concealed carry even while the serfs are disarmed, to every politician, judge, or editorial-writer who has ever used the phrase "first amendment zone" non-ironically: this is how the system is designed to work.

The system is not fixable because it is not broken. It is working, 24 hours a day, 365 days a year, to give the insiders their royal prerogatives, and to shove the regulations, the laws, and the debt up the asses of everyone else.

Burn it to the ground _- Burn the F#ck!ng System to the Ground - Posted December 23, 2013 by Clark

Anger like that against this system is what 'they' are afraid of. The truth of what Clark had to say there is clear, very clear. Most especially in light of the recent events of the Obama's and Clinton's in your face obvious perversion of everything America was supposed to stand for.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://2012patriot.wordpress.com/2016/06/22/why-gun-control/


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Did you even read the executive order?
> Show me where it says, or even hints, that this has ANYTHING to do with AMERICAN civilians.


I just read it and it doesn't.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm not gonna quote Maol9's post...not because I don't want to but its too long...but its spot on IMHO. I'm just waiting for the rest of the middle classes to finally get as mad as the BLM folks are about their perceive, but false injustice. 

All I can say is a few folks speaking like the paragraphs he posted will get them charged with terrorism, if your other than BLM or a minority group touting racism as your reason. And then the pre portion of use of military can be implemented. It is a slippery slope to by pass or suspend posse commitatus (spelling) and the constitution...but even though is was found to be unconstitutional when ole Honest Abe did it (after the fact)....it didn't undo the outcome of what he achieved by doing so.

Give the government an inch and they will take the whole road and make you pay taxes to use it, and have your other right restricted while driving on it...to it from it around it .... 

Like I said...I'm just an observer....and it looks all bad to me.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I just read it and it doesn't.


Ok... Then what is the purpose?

I maybe mistaken, but everything there is already covered by International/USA law/treaty. Nothing I read said (by the way) on foreign soil. Please read it again with a jaundiced eye. Remember what Justice Roberts did? Comey and Lynch? Now read that directive through their eyes when witnessing widespread civil unrest, nay near civil war.

Now tell us what is it's purpose, especially at this point in time, so late in his Administration for this otherwise pointless executive order? Where would it apply? We are not ramping militarily anywhere unless I missed the news flash?

I have watched their collective hands and now I know them each by the works there of; because their words mean nothing, they are irrelevant. All that I have seen, and for quite sometime is a flood of falsehood and misdirection from all of DC and the Political/Financial Elite.

Who has this POS ever really been at 'War' with, other than American Citizen Patriots? Every military action/inaction directly or indirectly has had the result of destabilizing the middle east and peeling off our ally's in the region and seriously diminished ours and the world's security everywhere. So who then is it meant for? Clearly this is not meant for foreign soil.

Do you really believe he is going to whip up on ISIS? The Taliban? Maybe Al-qaeda? Certainly not Iran or Syria. Do think perhaps he is going to take Russia in the Ukraine?

Whatever you think, I think not. I believe that he has been cultivating an atmosphere of anger and division intentionally to pit us one against the other to bring this nation (which I truly believe he hates) to it's knees. It seems to clear to me too that we all seem to fall for it. Where is Dr. King? Where is his vision, his dream? I can't recall his ever mentioning that particular Reverend. Reverend Wright is a another whole story, while we may not hear his words repeated, we can see the realization of them in the traitor's deeds.

He has consistently been the divider in chief of this nation; and he has chosen to flaunt in the face of it's citizens, that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights and the Law of the Land literally mean nothing to him or his sycophantic minions.

Clark whom I quoted above is right; in this, and it is what makes these times so very dangerous to this nation, the System is indeed corrupt. We are indeed economic serfs. The rich do get richer. The poor do get poorer. The powerful are immune. The powerless are imprisoned.

The traitor at the helm of our ship of state is continually flaunting it; like the cape in front of the bleeding bull, while his Mozo de espadas assist him. It is all a dance, watch and see... I have always seen dancing as a vertical expression of a horizontal desire... Guess who is supposed to be on the bottom here?

It is all as clear to me as is/was the teachings of those he whom he has supplicated on his knees.

In point of fact I don't agree with Clark with regard to his point that we cannot unite and change/fix the system. I however acknowledge the truth of what he said regarding the system in general. It is absolutely and demonstrably horribly corrupt. I also believe that if we are not very careful now we will burn down more than the system.

Gandhi tried to do it without guns. He also was trying to change a corrupt system. How? Through teaching a universal recognition that without each other, all standing together saying with one voice "No More!!! We are done!!!" That nothing would change. He was even willing to sacrifice the flower of India's youth to promote trust by standing with Empire that he still (strangely enough) loved against her enemies. Oh the irony of history...

_"Among the many misdeeds of the British rule in India, history will look upon the Act depriving a whole nation of arms as the blackest. If we want the Arms Act to be repealed, if we want to learn the use of arms, here is a golden opportunity. If the middle classes render voluntary help to Government in the hour of its trial (WW I), distrust will disappear, and the ban on possessing arms will be withdrawn."_ - Gandhi

He never got the guns to defend his beloved India and she was constantly betrayed by the English Empire that he also loved so much as well. Irony upon irony. My point is this. Little is black and white. Few see Gandhi as he really was. Flawed like each of us.

I do know this, that if we don't fix this, change the fact that there is stratified system of justice and not a true merit based system where people can actually work hard, and being canny can get ahead; that without the hope that their children will prosper and flourish by the same effort, then this world will indeed burn.

I am not a pacifist, I just prefer peace. I am fierce in my belief of right and wrong; and that we each are endowed with inalienable rights, including that of self-defense, and even bringing down a unjust system by force of arms. What I am trying to convey is this; let us have this struggle now, let us do it when we still have the right to bear arms and 'They' have to listen. Let us have this all important discussion when we can still succeed without burning the world to a cinder.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

BTW Obama wouldn't be the first
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whiskey_Rebellion

That honor goes way back.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

The ONLY way this can be read to imply that there may be "strikes against US Citizens" is that it refers to "areas outside active hostilities". Several times it states that no additional permissions or authority.

Sec. 5. General Provisions. (a) The policies and practices set forth above are not intended to alter, and shall be implemented consistent with, the authority and responsibility of commanders and other U.S. personnel to execute their mission as directed by the President or other appropriate authorities, which necessarily includes the inherent right of self-defense and the maintenance of good order and discipline among U.S. personnel. No part of this order modifies the chain of command of the U.S. Armed Forces or the authority of U.S. commanders. 

This refers to the conduct of military and associated positions.

This EO is just additional red tape attached to Military action, demanding additional reports and compensation for incidents involving injury/death to non combatants.

You may note that the order repeatedly says "civilians", NOT "US civilians"


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Maol9 said:


> Ok... Then what is the purpose?


see my simple explination above


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> see my simple explination above


That is the way I read it too.
In my opinion, it is simply covering collateral damage done by drone strikes. Perhaps in a non-hostile area of Iraq.

But then, it DOES give all the Nervous Nellies something to get their knickers in a twist. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I'll keep a watchful eye and an open mind. While I agree that it does not seem to specifically point to American civilians, I also note that it does not specifically prohibit same. The fact that it is an EO from this POTUS, who has obvious agendas to tear down this country, will warrent further scrutiny.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I didn't see this as a threat. More like CYA. I am more worried about the unseen agenda then what I see here.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Did you even read the executive order?
> Show me where it says, or even hints, that this has ANYTHING to do with AMERICAN civilians.


The EO that does was signed in 2012. It took me a while to find it but here it is.

https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-pres...order-national-defense-resources-preparedness


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Did you even read the executive order?
> Show me where it says, or even hints, that this has ANYTHING to do with AMERICAN civilians.


Does it say anything excluding Americans? That is the kicker. No I did not read it.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Does it say anything excluding Americans? That is the kicker. No I did not read it.


I ask again who then is it for? I hear it is CYA, for what? Honestly please tell me the situation that is so pressing that he had to whip out this inerudite EO? Seriously who is it meant for, what situation requires it? Honestly I ask it again, please point to the situation which necessitated this EO just at this time? For I can see no pending urgent foreign military action that requires yet another end run around congress.

The ambiguity of it is what is dangerous, it seems it can pertain to anywhere that the US military is dispatched at POTUS direction. Reading it with knowledge of all that this POS has done, and just as importantly not done and the methods he has chosen gives me no comfort that this is meant for foreign soil and that domestic sacred ground is excluded. He hasn't ever, not even one time subscribed to the US Constitution's veracity other than lip service usually before he then does exactly what he said he was proscribed from doing because of it. To expect this traitor to suddenly obey it or magically embrace it's purpose and spirit, is to me the very definition of insanity.


----------

